# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA fall test



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations to the Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA chapter on a fantastic fall test.

10 dogs/puppies ran in the Natural Ability test
12 dogs ran their Utility test
Dogs and handlers from Saskatoon to Arizona.
Great grounds at Muddy Road outfitters in Logan Utah (http://www.muddyroad.net/)
Pictures at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/

For those of you who are not familiar with NAVHDA it is the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association.
https://www.navhda.org/
https://www.navhda.org/registry/versatile-hunting-dog-breeds

The idea behind the versatile hunting dogs is to have a dog that is "good at everything" and so the tests all have upland game elements (Search, point, retrieve), scent trailing and waterfowl elements (water retrieves, remaining in a blind, searching for ducks)

For many of us we do a little bit of many kinds of bird hunting through the season so using versatile breeds and training for varied scenarios results in a solid all round hunting companion.

Our Local chapter is called "Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA" and we have regularly attending members from Southern Idaho and Northern Utah and see handlers from all over the Western US and Canada.
http://wmnavhda.com/


----------

